

Really Simple Home – Killing decision paralysis, one product at a time - nzoelzer
http://reallysimplehome.com

======
tired_man
USD$60 (£39) for a pair of scissors? Yes, that's definitely cured my decision
paralysis. I'll choose the pair at Target for USD$3.99, thank you.

